# Ty Pennington Arrested in L.A.



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ty Pennington Arrested in L.A. 
© 2007 The Associated Press 
LOS ANGELES — Ty Pennington, the host of ABC's reality TV series "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition," was arrested on a misdemeanor charge in Los Angeles over the weekend, documents show.
Pennington, 42, was booked on suspicion of being under the influence of alcohol and drugs while driving, TMZ.com reported.
Pennington was arrested shortly after 12:30 a.m. Saturday by the Los Angeles Police Department's West Traffic Division, according to inmate information posted on the county Sheriff's Department Web site.
He was released two hours later after posting $5,000 bail and was due back in court on June 4, according to the Web site.
Los Angeles police officials said Monday they had no further information.
A telephone message left with Pennington's manager, Bill Stankey, was not immediately returned.
Pennington, the former "Trading Spaces" carpenter, is the author of "Ty's Tricks: Home Repair Secrets Plus Cheap and Easy Projects to Transform Any Room," a mixture of handyman tips and how-to projects.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

If you have ever watched the show he does seem like a stoner.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I should forward this to my ex... she really had it for this loser.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Dude I think that guy was on coke...not pot.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ty Pennington apologizes after arrest










LOS ANGELES - Ty Pennington, host of ABC's "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition," apologized to his fans and co-workers Monday after he was arrested for investigation of drunken driving. "I made an error in judgment," Pennington said in a statement released through his publicist, Stan Rosenfield.
"We all make mistakes, however this is about accountability. Under no circumstances should anyone consume alcohol while driving. I could have jeopardized the lives of others and I am grateful there was no accident or harm done to anyone," the reality TV host said.
Pennington was arrested on a misdemeanor charge shortly after 12:30 a.m. Saturday by the Police Department's West Traffic Division, according to inmate information posted on the county Sheriff's Department Web site.
Pennington was released two hours later after posting $5,000 bail and was due back in court June 4, according to the Web site.
"This was my wake-up call," Pennington said. "I also want to apologize to my fans, ABC Television and my design team for my lapse in judgment and the embarrassment I have caused."
Police officials said Monday they had no further information.

On the Net:
http://abc.go.com/primetime/xtremehome/

http://fe18.news.re3.yahoo.com/s/ap..._pennington;_ylt=AiNeYN2_mYX0mlMAYYYoVmDMWM0F


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

....and today folks were going to completeley restore this cell block


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Bet he made lot's a "friends" in the clink...


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

SOT said:


> Dude I think that guy was on coke...not pot.


Yeah man, maybe he smokes squirrels...:mrgreen:


----------

